
Getting Press for Your Startup - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/09/getting-press-for-your-startup/
======
dtran
Thanks for a great post Michael! Definitely agreed on Step four about setting
up a constant cadence for company news and stories. In addition to the risk
that your single, coordinated, monolithic launch could get buried by bigger
stories that day, with the speed of media now, many people who would have
loved to see your story simply might miss it in the feeds.

P.S. Sent you an email, Michael!

------
bobbyflay
How do you build a compelling story around the $100K MRR milestone mentioned?
Why should people care?

~~~
mwseibel
People care because its a pretty big early milestone for a company. Especially
if it happens pretty quickly and you can talk about some customers.

------
tristam15
Is there some kind of strategy do get the reporters to come to us? Instead of
doing biz dev on them?

------
venkynarayanan
Is is worth spending time on PR when you know that your customers never read
tech news.

~~~
mwseibel
Yes - because investors, potential employees, potential partners read tech
news

~~~
venkynarayanan
My customers read newspapers who do cover startups in the city, in this case
would it better for me to focus more on these outlets than the typical pure
tech outlets. fyi : my location is Chennai,India.

------
hrgeek
Thanks for sharing!

